# Colonoscopy tomorrow..just began prep..scared



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

Well the day has arrived. I just took 2 Ducolax tabs.. (are they all 5 mg? cause that's what I took) At 4 I mix up the Glycolax and try to get 8 glasses of that down. I sure hope that it is really tasteless as I have heard it is.. I have been eating very lightly for the last 3 days. Do you think I will have to finish the whole 64 oz? The nurse said yes, even if clear.. At 7 I take 2 more Ducolax..I am really frightened of the whole process: today, the test, the results..Reading all of the posts on this board have been really helpful, but I am still terribly anxious.Send me some happy and calming vibes. Thanks..Ginger


----------



## 13923 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ginger-Don't fret... The worst part of the colonoscopy is the laxatives beforehand. I've had 2 and the actual procedure is no big deal at all. The doc will put you under with IV drugs & you go night-night. They usually give vercet in the IV which also has amnesiatic effect so you won't remember a thing. No after effects at all from the procedure. I never took all of the laxative they prescribed.... Once it was clear I knew I was empty & that's all they want anyway.... Good luck & enjoy the drugs.....You'll be in never-never land so relax....Rob


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ginger - I just had my first colonoscopy last Tuesday.. It was a breeze. The worst part was definitely the prep. I don't even remember them doing a colonoscopy.... I got there at 8am - they had me set up by 8:30 and I was knocked out by 9am... home by 11 am... Just fine.. No pain, but gassy afterward and maybe a tad bit crampy.. but not painful by any means.Its such a breeze... do not be anxious.. You will be fine and be so happy that you got it over with... Just remember to rub some hemmorhoid cream or vaseline on your butt because you will wipe raw with that damn prep...Good luck and let us know how it goes. If my doc said I had to have one every week - I would, if only for the wonderful drugs! And it felt really nice to be completely cleaned out (after the prep)... For one full day, I had no diarrhea no pain, etc... Roo


----------



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

Roo,Thank you so much for responding to me. My experience was much like yours. The Miralax prep was great. It has NO taste and when I mixed it in the Lemonade Gatorade,the Gatorade was all I tasted. I had started eating less on Sat, so that by Tues.(prep day) there really wasn't that much to dispose of..so to speak.As far as the actual test, it was a non event.. So easy, and those drugs. I had Propofol. One minute I was speaking to the anesthesiologist, and then I heard "OK you're done.."Now they did remove2 "Tiny" (Dr's words) polyps, so now I am worried about that. I didn't have any at my last test 7.5 yrs ago. I am 58 so from what I am reading, it doesn't seem too uncommon. He didn't seem concerned and said I would need another colonoscopy in 5 yrs. But any time I hear that a pathologist needs to read something, I get very anxious. Can you help alleviate some of my fears? I wanted to go, have everything fine, and say see ya.. Now I have to wait for the pathologist's report.. I had a bit of bleeding which they said was probably caused by the snipping of the polyps.A bit crampy today.Thanks for your support.. Ginger


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm 29 and I had a polyp.. they took it and it was benign... Polyps are very common... no worries about them.. It took about 3 days and the nurse called and said everything is fine.. and even if they are precancerous.. still no worries.. because by removing the polyp, they also removed the risk. It takes 3-5 years for a polyp to grow back and become cancerous.. I wouldn't worry so much. Honestly. About my 3rd bowel movement after the colonoscopy was slightly bloody and then a couple more were, but much less blood.. then none.... They told me every 5 years also.. I wouldn't be so worried, Ginger. You're going to be fine and its so great that you had this taken care of... Now you know that two polyps (risks for cancer) have been removed. Let us know how the results go. I was crampy and gassy for about a week after my colonoscopy....You're very welcome! I'm glad it went well for you!Roo


----------



## 19643 (Aug 13, 2005)

I just had a colonoscopy on Wednesday. I'm 49 and this was my first. I had been ignoring the blood in my stool for a couple months. Unfortuately they found 3 Polyps, the larest 2 CM. Anyway It's killing me waiting for the biopsy results. At the hospital they said it takes 2 days, the doctors sheet said check results in a week. I called his office today and they said you'll just get a letter in the mail in a couple weeks telling you the results.Guess he's out of town until next Tuesday and theres no way to contact anyone who can let me know anything.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey pete im just wondering what happened with your results? is everything ok? im going for my colonoscopy today and im scared like hell!!!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

My GP wants me to have a colonscope. I talked to one friend who had it done and he said they went thru him and did the scope first;, found a Polyps and that he had to go back and have it removed. I thought they would just take them out when they did the testing. Why would they put you thru that twice. I am debating still if I should go thru with it or not. Joycein


----------

